# Gaggia Baby light is turning on but not pumping or heating water.



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

Three years ago i bought this machine off Ebay however on arrival it didn't work . (Fortunately the seller kindly refunded me). I have now decided that if I could fix the machine it'd be a good gift for my brother.

So since i bought it the machine. The power light has been able to turn on but none of the other switches illuminate when pressed down.

.








Once plugged in the machine does not heat up, even slightly and the pump does not activate.

Does anybody have any idea what could be causing this, i have seen some people online suggesting it may be some kind of fuse within the machine.

I have a functioning Classic and i understand a fair amount of their insides are similar so could i swap out any of the components to help diagnose the problem.

Below i 'm posting some photos of the insides in case they are helpful.

Thanks in advance for any advice and let me know if i can provide any more information / photos


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Raptorex (Sep 10, 2016)

Ok sounds to me like the boiler thermal fuse has gone.

I'm having trouble posting the diagrams, but on baby and classic the fuse controls all functions. Power light will work only.

Depending on you competence you may need to have it replaced professionally.

I'll keep trying to upload the pdfs.


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi thanks for the advice.

Is this the part? http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/DM1040

If so does it need soldering in?

Is the part shown on this diagram? http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Classic-Spare-Parts/cc-41.aspx

Thanks Again

Ewan


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

If it is the thermal fuse, you can just bypass it temporarily to quickly check. My concern is that the thermal fuse blows for a reason! So an underlying reason may still exist....


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

I see, how would i go about bypassing it?

If the fuse did blow rather than being damaged in transit any idea what kind of problem would have caused it?

Cheers


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The thermal fuse is basically a wire that breaks when it gets too hot. From memory it is about 175 degrees in the Gaggia's. You can therefore remove the fuse and either join the wires without a fuse, or add a piece of wire if you need the extra length. This will allow you to test the machine and verify it is actually the fuse causing the issue.

BUT if you do this, all your thermal protection is bypassed. If a thermostat has broken the elements may not turn off! If you leave the machine on you have risk of overheating, fire, explosion, death and general sadness on the forum.

If you do remove the fuse to test the machine, you must ensure the resulting wire connection is insulated and not touching metal! Electricity will bite you if you don't. (See previous note on death and forum sadness)

Your first link looks to be the correct part. It is part 16 in the second link diagram. Look for the brown wire that goes into the clear flexible tube on top of the boiler. The fuse is held in place by the earth connection tab (Green/yellow wire). This metal connector is held on with a philips head scew, which will then free the fuse when it is removed.

So basically, my concern is that you actually have a dud thermostat that caused the thermal fuse to blow... So checking the Brew and the steam thermostats would be advised.

The thermal fuse is held nice and tight and shoudnt be affected by shock and transit.

I've never had to diagnose this further, so my personal experience is lacking, but have a pretty good idea if no one else pipes up to help.

Do you have an ammeter and soldering iron?


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

So this is the thermal fuse?

.








How do i go about checking the thermostats?

I have a soldering iron and i will be able to get hold of a multimetre.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That's the fuse. I replaced one in a baby twin using crimpy things, so no soldering etc.


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks i'll consider tracking down something like that.

Anybody know how to check the thermostats

Cheers


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

First thing to check would be the resistance across the terminals with the multimeter............


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

A multimeter is really needed. If you get one, then testing if the thermal fuse becomes super simple, just put a probe on either side of it and check if there is contact.


----------

